# Options to remove aquarium pathogens



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

My tank is approximately 6 weeks old. Heavily planted & cycled with normal water parameters. Late last week I introduced fish (guppies & tetras) and some additional snails and shrimp. The ghost shrimp have all perished. My guppies and tetras seemed to be doing fine until yesterday when I noticed an enlargement of one eye on a tetra and today observed a guppy with a "cotton" looking mouth. Both fish have been removed & placed in a separate vessel pending a decision on what course of action to follow. 
I realize that there are no guarantees with recovery and that there is a myriad of treatments available. There is also a cost benefit that one must make. Is is worthwhile to spend twice or more of the initial cost of the fish in attempting to correct it's problem? I don't like seeing a fish suffer needlessly. 
My primary concern is for the health of the fish/invertebrate population in the new tank. Is there a recommended course of action outside of copious water changes to ensure the remainder of my fish population is spared this afflicton?
Remembering that things contaning traces of copper would be devastating to invertebrates I would like to do some sort of "preemptive strike" to knock out any lingering pathogens that may still be in the water.
Any suggestions are certainly welcome.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Ed what are curreny water readings. Seems like two seperate problems which usually means stress.


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Ed what are curreny water readings. Seems like two seperate problems which usually means stress.


I'll take readings 1st thing tomorrow morning and post results..... i just did a 25% WC two days ago....

One thing I forgot to mention is that my priority is the plant life. This is a heavily planted tank aquarium. The fish are secondary. I don't want to kill off the nitrifying bacteria in the filter bed that I've been careful to establish.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The fish diseases will not harm the plants, although some meds will harm certain plants. I found rid ich has destroyed my Anacharis and Naja Grass.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly sea chems purigen could help.It removes nitrates among other things.It us used by some to make water crystal clear,but besides the nitrate removal,I don't have first hand info on other uses.I use it in all my tanks.Search it to see what else it can remove.


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Ed what are curreny water readings. Seems like two seperate problems which usually means stress.


9 am Water Parameters:

KH = 14
PO4 = 0 -.25 pm (closer to zero)
NO3 = < 5 ppm
ammonia = at or very near zero
pH = 7.14
temp = 78 F

Fish look active and ready to eat


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello ed...

Disease causing bacteria or parasites live dormant in most aquariums. They just wait for a mistake in tank management, like some missed water changes or a time when you carelessly handle your fish, or a similar injury. These things can stress a fish and cause a break in the skin or some other stress to the fishes' immune system. The parasite infects the skin and you have a sick fish.

I like to use a little standard aquarium salt in my planted tanks. Yes, but not more than a teaspoon for every five gallons of new water. I change half the tank water every week too. I also feed a good diet of mostly frozen foods. These have nothing added, so the food is good for the fish. I also feed a little minced garlic. It's high vitamin and a natural antibiotic. No problems in any of my six planted, Fancy Guppy and Corydoras tanks in 10 years, so this combination of things must be working. 

Just one reporter's opinion.

B


----------

